# Honey Container Prices



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

We have been using the 1 pound plastic oval container from sailor plastics. For a case of 225 plus caps and shipping, it comes to about .57 per bottle. I cannot find another price anywhere near that low from any other vendor. I am about to order another case, but I wanted to be sure I wasn't missing a better deal elsewhere. Does anyone know of a better deal?


----------



## robb2k (Jul 1, 2014)

I know a lot of people that stay away from anything sold in plastic. I try not to eat anything out plastic myself. 

I think you will sell just as much honey using glass, despite the added cost to the consumer.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

My customers love these: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Case-364-1-lb-Plastic-Embossed-Jars/productinfo/PEJ1C/
With the dripless lids they are about .68. 
I also have 1lb glass containers but few prefer them.


----------



## NCBeekeeper (Apr 4, 2013)

Just Say NO to Plastic.... LOL. Spend the money and get the glass.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I've have always preferred the quality of the honey bear containers from Sailor Plastics. I use the softer plastic LDPE container. I purchases some cheaper honey bear containers a few years back, but didn't like them.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thats about right, heres what I pay from Kelley. Price does not include tax or gas to pick up. Never had a complaint about plastic, I think most moms/folks with kids prefer them due to squeeze and durability (not breaking). Most of my buyers are moms. I usually use widemouth glass hex jars for gifts, they are a nicer than plastic. Smaller containers that cap be dipped and are not easily knocked over. 

Italics are glass.

Big Bear $ 0.65 
_Muth	$ 1.25 _
Sqz Bear $ 0.65 
_Hex $ 1.00 _
Bear $ 0.53 
Bear (sm)	$ 0.54 
_Hex (sm)	$ 0.67 _


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 19, 2013)

I am getting ready to buy containers for our upcoming harvest. So, I have been conducting an informal survey among the women I know. 100% of them said they would rather buy honey in glass than plastic. So I will be picking up my glass containers this weekend from Walker Honey Farm. They are distributors for Gamber Container. www.gambercontainer.com


----------



## Coach B (Feb 28, 2011)

Beeracuda said:


> 100% of them said they would rather buy honey in glass than plastic.


Interesting! I agree that glass looks better, feels better, and poses no health risk. However....with four kids, the plastic with flip caps sure is cleaner.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I have never had anyone ask for glass containers nor has anyone ever complained about my plastic bottles. Do you drink pop or water from a bottle? I'm not saying that you aren't right about the glass, but I think you would find it difficult to not buy any of your food or drinks in plastic containers.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

all beekeeping is local. apparently honey packaging is also local.


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 19, 2013)

LeonardS said:


> I have never had anyone ask for glass containers nor has anyone ever complained about my plastic bottles. Do you drink pop or water from a bottle? I'm not saying that you aren't right about the glass, but I think you would find it difficult to not buy any of your food or drinks in plastic containers.


I pretty much don't drink anything that isn't poured into a glass first, unless I am at an event or location that prevents it. 



CoachB said:


> Interesting! I agree that glass looks better, feels better, and poses no health risk. However....with four kids, the plastic with flip caps sure is cleaner.


I didn't and haven't had anyone ask for glass. The question I asked was "If you were buying honey from me, produced in my hives, would you rather buy it in glass or plastic?". No one said plastic. Maybe it was because all of them had older or grown kids, but still all the women said plastic.


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I still put all mine up in glass-pint,s and quart jars mostly ball- I have several local stores who want all I make- I never have enough to go around. it,s sold before the bees can make-it I might could make more money to put it in little containers and sell it a jar at a time but it sure is nice to extract it- bottle it- and load it all up and sell it at one time


----------



## Beemer (Jul 8, 2014)

Use glass the customers will pay more since it does not look like plastic store bears.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

Glass all they way. Honey is not soda or water. it's a product that has value and presentation is important. 


dleemc1 said:


> I still put all mine up in glass-pint,s and quart jars mostly ball- I have several local stores who want all I make- I never have enough to go around. it,s sold before the bees can make-it I might could make more money to put it in little containers and sell it a jar at a time but it sure is nice to extract it- bottle it- and load it all up and sell it at one time


Why don't you raise your prices? I charge a lot for my honey and it still does not come close to paying me for my time.


----------



## NCBeekeeper (Apr 4, 2013)

When you have to heat your honey in these containers after it crystalizes, how well does it work?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

You can decrystallize the plastic containers in warm water just fine. I've never tried to heat them past 120F.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a freezer that I heat to 102 degrees. The crystallized honey is liquid in a few days. I won't be switching to glass, because I like the flip lids and ability to squeeze the bottle. How do you get honey out of the glass bottles without making a sticky mess?


----------



## NCBeekeeper (Apr 4, 2013)

LeonardS said:


> I have a freezer that I heat to 102 degrees. The crystallized honey is liquid in a few days. I won't be switching to glass, because I like the flip lids and ability to squeeze the bottle. How do you get honey out of the glass bottles without making a sticky mess?


Turn it upside down and let gravity do its work.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

NCBeekeeper said:


> Turn it upside down and let gravity do its work.


Then when you take the lid off you've created the abovementioned "sticky mess". The plastic squeeze bottles store "upside down" with their lid on the bottom and the lids are dripless.


----------



## Kofu (Jan 26, 2011)

LeonardS said:


> How do you get honey out of the glass bottles without making a sticky mess?


Pour your hot tea or coffee in, swish it around with the last of the honey, pour it back into the cup and drink. And personally, I'd much rather do that out of glass than plastic.


----------



## doug reed (Feb 1, 2014)

Better have your children drink from plastic cups eat off plastic plates with plastic utensils. Its so messy to teach someone how to be careful with things that are breakable. This way they can readily accept our wonderful world of plastics and keep filling our landfills and oceans with these disposable items that are seldom recycled.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

My long term experience is that a squeezable not PET unsqueezable 12 oz bear is the most popular container I sell. Quart jars and pints are cheaper out of the big box stores than you can get plastic usually after shipping but people want the bear to refill and have for the kids on the table.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have bought from Sailor Plastics and Gamber Plastics. I cant remember the cost per unit, but I do recall that Gamber was the cheapest by far. You have to by a lot (3 to 4 hundred) and call for pricing, but it is worth it. 

http://www.gambercontainer.com/store/honey-containers


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

I sell my honey for roughly $7 a pound ( price goes up as container get smaller) I suppose if your wholesaling your honey you care about .10 in container costs but for the amount of time it takes to try to figure out that out... not worth it to me. If im doing the math right its not worth the 1.4% cost.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

doug reed said:


> Better have your children drink from plastic cups eat off plastic plates with plastic utensils. Its so messy to teach someone how to be careful with things that are breakable. This way they can readily accept our wonderful world of plastics and keep filling our landfills and oceans with these disposable items that are seldom recycled.


Sorry Doug, I don't have any kids. So glass containers never end up in the landfills or oceans? I wonder how so many ocean/lake swimmers cut their feet on glass?


----------



## doug reed (Feb 1, 2014)

LeonardS said:


> Sorry Doug, I don't have any kids. So glass containers never end up in the landfills or oceans? I wonder how so many ocean/lake swimmers cut their feet on glass?


No kids? Sorry. Sure changed my life for the better. 
Plenty of glass in oceans and landfills. Not the best choice, but they will eventually breakdown into the sand from which they came. You probably wont find them in the stomach of sea turtles, or in the Texas sized plastic mess in the Pacific Ocean.
Sorry about the cut feet. Swam in the ocean all my life. Haven't had a glass cut. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## robb2k (Jul 1, 2014)

Humans are the only species on earth that was given ingenuity. What did we do with it? Made all this crap that is detrimental to our existence.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

When making the decision what to use for containers this year I did a little research. I chose glass because glass jars can be turned back into glass glass jars. A key component of making glass anything, is crushed glass. It is truly recycled. A plastic bottle can not be recycled into another plastic bottle. It is "down-cycled" being turned into carpet pad or plastic composite wood. Considering our city gave a full size recycling bin to every house in the city, I know that the glass will be recycled.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Glass _may _get recycled, but not necessarily back into glass containers. Plenty of 'recycled' glass simply gets crushed and used as an additive to asphalt, or 'rock' for septic drain fields, or as just a substitute for plain gravel as a road base material. More on those glass 'recycling' uses here:

http://deq.mt.gov/recycle/Glass/pulverizer.mcpx

Whether recycled glass gets remelted and used as new glass often depends on transportation costs. If the crushed glass is too far away from a glass plant - it won't make into new glass as transportation costs are too high.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

giant pumpkin peep said:


> A plastic bottle can not be recycled into another plastic bottle.


You may find this product page interesting ....
http://www.sks-bottle.com/PCRValueAdded.html



> - Use of PCR plastic helps avoid the further depletion of fossil fuels.
> - [HIGHLIGHT]PCR plastic can be made out of 100% post-consumer content.[/HIGHLIGHT]
> - PCR plastic offers resistance to stress cracking.
> - PCR plastic maintains a low gas-vapor transmission rate.
> ...


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I guess for the hundred million not working there is time for them to paw thru their trash and allow beaurocrats to get bonuses for their brave actions. Employed people would spend their time better being productive. Why do we need to conserve SAND?


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

When I give my customers the choice of glass or plastic they say glass of course. Who wouldn't? It's easier to clean and recycle. If just feels fresher too. I'd rather have my soda from a glass bottle if I could get it for a comparable price. 

On the other hand when I give them the choice of glass or a "squeeze bottle" their eyes light up and they say squeeze bottle every time. I have customers who buy from me just because I sell squeeze bottles. I can't get rid of the few glass jars I have left.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

For those looking to buy a few plastic containers (around 100), I have found Betterbee's bulk packaged bottles to be a good deal. I just received 100 1 lb plastic queenline squeeze bottles with caps and shipping for $61.50. They have similar deals on other styles, and service was very prompt.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Vance G said:


> I guess for the hundred million not working there is time for them to paw thru their trash and allow beaurocrats to get bonuses for their brave actions. Employed people would spend their time better being productive. Why do we need to conserve SAND?


Vance, I'd like to think I'm a productive person since I work an average 54 hour work week with a 40 minute ride each way, 6 days a week for my day job. Then there's my freelance design work that keeps me working past midnight some nights. An somehow I get out to work the bees. Still, being the superhuman that I am, I am able to paw through my trash and separate glass from plastic in my trash for recycling and estimate I spend, at most, 20 seconds a day doing it. And get this, these 20 seconds includes the time needed to separate cardboard! Once a month I go to the recycling center (if I can get off the Saturday they're open.)

Why do I go to these superhuman extremes to conserve sand? Because, while sand is the dominant physical component of glass, the biggest non-physical components of glass comprises the waste required in the initial production and the energy costs to produce the initial glass. The energy costs to produce it can be broken down to the cost of the fuel, the costs to taxpayers for fossil fuel subsidies and, arguably, the monetary and human costs we pay to have troops and government contractors used to protect our interests in oil-producing regions. 

Far too simplistic to argue we are "conserving sand" unless you can point me to where honey jars sprout from the beach.

Wayne


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Wasn't this thread originally about pricing?


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

dnichols said:


> Wasn't this thread originally about pricing?


Why, yes it was. I believe it was answered in posts during the discussion. And thank you for answering the original question..... Oh, wait a minute, you didn't answer it.

Never mind. Return to your moderating duties.

Thank you.

Wayne


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

:no:t:


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

wayne, if we are talking about the real total cost of plastic vs. glass. what about all the fuel we waste taking stuff to be recycled, and the absurd ton/miles wasted hauling the stuff to be processed? more energy wasted by feel good policies.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

mathesonequip said:


> wayne, if we are talking about the real total cost of plastic vs. glass. what about all the fuel we waste taking stuff to be recycled, and the absurd ton/miles wasted hauling the stuff to be processed? more energy wasted by feel good policies.


I'm going to assume that you are not one of those that takes the household trash and throws it out alongside the road. Otherwise, if you simply throw plastic, glass, aluminum, cardboard, etc in the trash, does it somehow magically make its way to landfills without the use of fuel and find itself buried below ground without incurring the costs of land-fill construction, earth-moving machinery, operator costs, site cleanup costs, etc? Do the waste haulers and landfill owners/operators operate as a charitable service in your area or are they making a profit on your trash?

Your local government could spend less time feeling good about their recycling program and start feeling great by looking to spend more money on finding and constructing new landfill space that the additional waste (perhaps a 50% more) needs to be hidden below ground for hundreds or thousands of years. 

Makes sense for me to recycle. Takes me very little effort and with composting and chickens, I have very little trash at the end of a week. Personally, I don't care if you recycle or not. Throw it along the road if that makes sense for you. Certainly would seem to satisfy your cost concern.

Wayne


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

My plastic squeeze bottles are marked with a '1' on the bottom. they can be recycled, landfilled or tossed along the road with equal convenience.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

cg3 said:


> My plastic squeeze bottles are marked with a '1' on the bottom. they can be recycled, landfilled or tossed along the road with equal convenience.


Or, as was mentioned, refilled & reused. The best option.

Wayne


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

wayne... I take stuff to the town reclaim center and pay the couple of bucks a bag.. but I did wish to point out that anybody who thinks this is efficient is for sure a real serious tooth fairy enthusiast, way out of touch with reality.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I sell a lot of honey (in plastic bottles) where I work and just about everyone returns the bottles when they are done. Plastic bottles are completely recyclable these days, so I don't see what the problem is there. And you cant beat those no-drip lids.

Where I live you are pretty much forced to recycle, but the one thing that they will not take in the recycling bin is glass of any kind. But a company called Ripple Glass drops 20-yard roll off boxes at several locations around town. The boxes are always full of glass so I guess the shear volume that they deal with makes it profitable to recycle. Plus the glass comes to them by the consumer so there is a lot of savings there.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> Where I live you are pretty much forced to recycle, but the one thing that they will not take in the recycling bin is glass of any kind. But a company called [HIGHLIGHT]Ripple Glass drops 20-yard roll off boxes [/HIGHLIGHT]at several locations around town. The boxes are always full of glass so I guess the shear volume that they deal with makes it profitable to recycle. Plus the glass comes to them by the consumer so there is a lot of savings there.


This neatly illustrates the recycling _transportation cost_ issue. _Nabber86 _is in Kansas, and Ripple Glass is a Kansas City business. From their website:



> Ripple Glass is here to make glass recycling work. We’re providing more locations to drop off empty glass containers. We’re processing the glass locally. And [HIGHLIGHT] local & regional businesses are using it [/HIGHLIGHT]to make fiberglass insulation and new glass bottles.​
> http://www.rippleglass.com/


Note that Ripple Glass has _local _markets for the glass it collects. If the only market for recycled materials is far away, transportation costs can be a killer.

.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> This neatly illustrates the recycling _transportation cost_ issue. Nabber is in Kansas, and Ripple Glass is a Kansas City business. from their website:
> 
> 
> Note that Ripple Glass has _local _markets for the glass it collects. If the only market for recycled materials is far away, transportation costs can be a killer.


Well at least 1 company is doing it right. They also drop their bright purple roll-offs in large supermarket parking lots; I think for no cost to them (for use of parking space). Both the supermarket and Ripple look good, it's a win-win for everybody.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

At local markets in Mexico, you can buy most any liquid product, including soft drinks, poured into a baggie. Beat THAT for a low cost honey container.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

cg3 said:


> At local markets in Mexico, you can buy most any liquid product, including soft drinks, poured into a baggie. Beat THAT for a low cost honey container.


Aren't we missing the point here. Maybe honey from China can come in a plastic bag but local honey in my market goes for $10 for a half pound and you can not expect to get that price if the bottle and label does not look right.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought the OP's point was that he was looking to spend less than the .57 he was paying.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

We'll, if the OP uses plastic bags he might accomplish that.


----------



## pharmbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Are we really arguing about plastic vs glass?? Why? To each their own works for everyone, does it not?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

At some grocery stores in my area, they have those pallet sized metal caged plastic "tanks" raised up on a stack of pallets. Those tanks have liquid detergent available for sale in. You can bring in your own gallon jug & fill it for $6 or so, or for a buck more you can buy pre-filled plastic jugs of same.

We are probably not likely to see a similar tank with fill-em-up jugs for honey, but that is the ultimate in container recycling. Plastic/glass wouldn't matter - either would work.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Margot1d said:


> Aren't we missing the point here. Maybe honey from China can come in a plastic bag but local honey in my market goes for $10 for a half pound and you can not expect to get that price if the bottle and label does not look right.



OK here I go. Don't feel obligated to reply because I know I won't be changing your mind and I highly doubt you could change mine:

Local honey in Brooklyn? I wouldn't pay $10.00 for half a TON. I spent a long time in Brooklyn and I know there is no way a surplus honey crop is coming from that, or any other, boro. IF you wish to call the "stuff" the bees are filling comb with honey and you can sell it for that kind of coin all I can say is start selling the bridge with the same name. Your bees are making honey from soda and any number of other sweet treats they can get out of the garbage ,dumpsters, curbs or what have you.

Why people in such highly populated areas keep bees for the purpose of making honey is something I'll never understand. If you want to "get into" nature then move the heck out of Brooklyn.

To each their own. There is no personal attack from me here. I am simply making a claim that I fully believe to be true . If you think your bees are making real honey then by all means have at it. IMO this is a farce just like the completely stupid "City Bees" monthly article about the beekeeper(s) in DC.

It's all just a warm and fuzzy and this seems to be more important than the truth.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I'm not touching that one but what would it cost to have something packed in metal cans? like soup cans


----------



## SilverBack (Dec 10, 2011)

I go right to the manufacturer: http://www.dahltechplastic.com. I can get a case of 242 one pound queenline PET bottles for $0.20 each, and fliptop lids for another $0.07 each. I live 90 miles away and shipping is $6 per case. My total cost for bottle, lid and shipping is $0.29 each.

Ordered a case of bears on Thursday afternoon, arrived at my door on Monday afternoon and in the hands of my customer by Monday evening. My cost was $0.29 each. Made a tidy profit on the case, barely five minutes of my time, and my customer still got a better deal on the bottles versus going to the big boys.

When you order directly from a manufacturer, you find out just how much the big shops mark up the bottles, especially when then sell them 24 bottles at a time....enough to cover the 'free' shipping, and then some.


----------



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

> I go right to the manufacturer: http://www.dahltechplastic.com. I can get a case of 242 one pound queenline PET bottles for $0.20 each, and fliptop lids for another $0.07 each. I live 90 miles away and shipping is $6 per case. My total cost for bottle, lid and shipping is $0.29 each.
> 
> Ordered a case of bears on Thursday afternoon, arrived at my door on Monday afternoon and in the hands of my customer by Monday evening. My cost was $0.29 each. Made a tidy profit on the case, barely five minutes of my time, and my customer still got a better deal on the bottles versus going to the big boys.
> 
> When you order directly from a manufacturer, you find out just how much the big shops mark up the bottles, especially when then sell them 24 bottles at a time....enough to cover the 'free' shipping, and then some.


Thanks, SilverBack. I contacted Dahletch and can get the same number of containers and lids with caps and shipping for .38. That's so much less expensive than either Sailor or Gamble.


----------



## robb2k (Jul 1, 2014)

I see local honey ranging from 10 bucks a quart to as much as 24 bucks a quart.

Have not seen the first plastic bottle around here for a container either. Not saying people around here don't use them, just saying I haven't seen any out of all the different local producers around.

I personally avoid as much plastic ad possible. Tough to do with all the environmentally irresponsible people and corporations we are going to have to clean up after.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

robb2k said:


> I personally avoid as much plastic ad possible. Tough to do with all the environmentally irresponsible people and corporations we are going to have to clean up after.


As you are in North Carolina, perhaps you should be aware that NC state law is that plastic containers are required to be recycled. More on that from the Town of Mocksville:


> A state law banning disposal of plastic bottles in landfills became effective Oct. 1, 2009. Plastic bottles join aluminum cans, which have been banned since 1994, as items that must be recycled.
> 
> Recycling plastic bottles conserves energy and resources and creates jobs; more than 14,000 people are employed in the recycling industry in North Carolina. Bottles can be recycled back into plastic bottles, or can have a completely new life as a different product – such as carpet, lumber, other types of containers or even clothing. North Carolina and the southeast are home to plastic plants hungry for material to make new products, so recycling your bottles is a great way to close the recycling loop!
> 
> http://mocksvillenc.org/garbage-recycling/


As plastic containers are required to be recycled, the only ones that you will need to 'clean up after' are scofflaws.:no: I suspect those scofflaws don't care where their waste goes - out the window is out of mind - and glass is just as likely to get tossed as trash.


Those who _purchase _products that are made with _recycled _plastic are those that are actually _closing the loop_ and doing their part when it comes to dealing with plastic. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

robb2k said:


> I personally avoid as much plastic ad possible. Tough to do with all the environmentally irresponsible people and corporations we are going to have to clean up after.


Not much a demand for squeeze bears or invert no drip squeeze containers then I guess?


----------



## robb2k (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't mind glass, it is a naturally occurring substance. I see plastic the same way I see cows in feed lots eating corn, neither are natural and now we have to basically put an I.V. for antibiotics in our cattle so they can live long enough to produce meat and dairy. 

We didn't know the snowball effects of the feedlot situation, just like we don't know what the future hold for us in the realm of plastics. We have learned that plastic can leach into our foods and beverages though.

Why mess with what has worked for thousands, possibly millions of years? Everything we "change" ends up making things worse, are we going to learn? Or continue to fulfill Einsteins definition of insanity.


Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. - Albert Einstein


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

robb2k said:


> I don't mind glass, it is a naturally occurring substance.


Really? Like limestone or cherries? Maybe, sometimes when lightening strikes sand in the right way. But I would not call it naturally occurring.

I think it's fine that you want to use glass and metal as a way of treading more lightly on the Earth. I have considered doing so myself. Go for it. What have you to loose?


----------



## robb2k (Jul 1, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Really? Like limestone or cherries? Maybe, sometimes when lightening strikes sand in the right way. But I would not call it naturally occurring.
> 
> I think it's fine that you want to use glass and metal as a way of treading more lightly on the Earth. I have considered doing so myself. Go for it. What have you to loose?


Glass is found all over. I know I'm awfully opinionated, I don't mean to offend anyone with my comments. I just hope others start noticing how screwed up we are, haha.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't see any offended people around here.

I must be dense and unobservant. Glass is found all over? What do you mean? I really don't think that anything commonly known as glass exists w/out that a human made it.


----------



## DJhoney (Jul 15, 2014)

There's obsidian (volcanic glass). Now that would make some cool bottles. Tough on the budget though.


----------



## robb2k (Jul 1, 2014)

Meteorites, lightning, and volcanic activity can make glass. 

It's not Fenton, but it's glass, lol.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Alright, your idea of all over is different from mine, as well as your idea of the term glass. But that's okay. Don't use plastic. I guess you will be bottling right out of the extractor then?


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

robb2k said:


> I don't mind glass, it is a naturally occurring substance. I see plastic the same way I see cows in feed lots eating corn
> 
> Why mess with what has worked for thousands, possibly millions of years? Everything we "change" ends up making things worse, are we going to learn? Or continue to fulfill Einsteins definition of insanity.
> 
> ...


Amazing tunnel vision. The Glas you speak of IS NOT naturally occurring. If you think it is then you are more delusional than I think you are. People manufacture glass containers. Are these screwed up? We have "touched" them so they must be right? Your comments sound like they are coming from a high school girl that thinks she can save the world by putting a, "stop genocide" bumper sticker on the car mommy and daddy bought for her. 
Why don't you stop using everything the mankind has "touched"/" screwed up", crawl into a cave and seek survival that way. That may be a problem now that I think more on it. Caves are on earth and you have decided to not reside there. 
Sheesh, how do you get by? The daily battle your belief system has to wage against reality and rational existence has got to wear you out.


----------



## robb2k (Jul 1, 2014)

Feel better?


----------



## robb2k (Jul 1, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Alright, your idea of all over is different from mine, as well as your idea of the term glass. But that's okay. Don't use plastic. I guess you will be bottling right out of the extractor then?


I don't have many hives, so I'll crush and strain, when I have more, I'll consider an extractor maybe. 

Man, I wonder what people did before plastic was invented......

Seriously though, I do hate plastic. I try to avoid it and won't store honey in it, but if I need to use it because nothing else is available for dispensing, oh well.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's okay robb. How far do you take this? Once you crush and strain, what are you straining into and what are you storing the honey in? Why don't you simply produce and consume comb honey. The bees already put their honey in plastic containers for you. The word "plastic" being used at least as properly as you used "glass" if not more so. heh,heh Look it up. Glass can be plastic too, when in a plastic state of condition.


----------



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

Wow! 70 responses to a question about where to get 1# honey containers for a good price. It's been much more entertaining than I anticipated.


----------



## Ennui (Jun 6, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> The bees already put their honey in plastic containers for you. The word "plastic" being used at least as properly as you used "glass" if not more so. heh,heh Look it up. Glass can be plastic too, when in a plastic state of condition.


While I think I understand your point, you are being a bit pedantic. Robb is obviously referring to plastic as noun and manufactured petroleum products and not the adjective meaning for flexible.

On a side note, there are some organic/fully biodegradable plastics out there now, but I don't think any that are food safe.

I use 2 gallon frosting buckets which were slated for re-cycling and bottle in glass mason jars. I'm just a backyard hobbyist and it just suits me. My friends, family and neighbors mostly "trade" me their empty jars for a full one, but the plastic squeeze bottles I tried normally just go away. My only concern is they go to a landfill instead of getting re-cycled.

So for me, I like the glass better, but there will always be a few rogue squeeze bottles thrown into the mix.

What I would really like to do though is figure out a good way of putting honey in pill gel caps. They'd be quite pretty and you could just pop one in your mouth and bite down on it for a bit of honey. Sort of like a honey straw, but without having the hassle of holding an empty straw when your done.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

robb2k said:


> Feel better?


Actually I feel about the same but thanks for asking. Are you not feeling well? 



robb2k said:


> Seriously though, I do hate plastic. I try to avoid it and won't store honey in it, but if I need to use it because nothing else is available for dispensing, oh well.


Oh well What? Use plastic? 
How about pottery? 



sqkcrk said:


> That's okay robb. How far do you take this? Once you crush and strain, what are you straining into and what are you storing the honey in? Why don't you simply produce and consume comb honey. The bees already put their honey in plastic containers for you. The word "plastic" being used at least as properly as you used "glass" if not more so. heh,heh Look it up. Glass can be plastic too, when in a plastic state of condition.


Easy answer. Rationalization. 




Capphd said:


> Wow! 70 responses to a question about where to get 1# honey containers for a good price. It's been much more entertaining than I anticipated.


Stick around. More topics than not have various and outlandish pie in the sky opinions. I guess that's what makes the world go around. 
On a tilt😁


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ennui said:


> While I think I understand your point, you are being a bit pedantic. Robb is obviously referring to plastic as noun and manufactured petroleum products and not the adjective meaning for flexible.


Okay, seems fair. How would you describe his use of the term glass and saying it is found all over, like one could find it as commonly as coal or iron ore? Any glass found "in Nature" would resemble useable glass as much as the plastic nature of a substance.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ennui said:


> What I would really like to do though is figure out a good way of putting honey in pill gel caps. They'd be quite pretty and you could just pop one in your mouth and bite down on it for a bit of honey. Sort of like a honey straw, but without having the hassle of holding an empty straw when your done.


Vegetarians can't eat gelatin. Someone should work on a way to seal honey in wax so you could just pop one in your mouth and bite down on it for a bit of honey. Sort of like a honey straw, but without having the hassle of holding an empty straw when you're done


----------



## robb2k (Jul 1, 2014)

challenger said:


> Actually I feel about the same but thanks for asking. Are you not feeling well?


I feel great, thanks. I'm 40, I look 25 (unless I take off my hat >.<) and I can still almost double my weight on the benchpress, not bad for a drywaller, usually that profession makes old men really fast 

Living a clean life(other than drywall) has its benefits.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

robb2k said:


> I feel great, thanks. I'm 40, I look 25 (unless I take off my hat >.<) and I can still almost double my weight on the benchpress, not bad for a drywaller, usually that profession makes old men really fast
> 
> Living a clean life(other than drywall) has its benefits.


Drywall hanging or finishing or both? Hanging drywall is very tough work. Body weight X 2 is very impressive. You must lift (outside of work related) A LOT! Twice ones body weight is a huge amount on a bench press.
I am 56 and I shave my head because I don't want to have white hair. My wrinkles make me look old enough. White hair would make me look so much older. The good news is I can still "do it" twice.
I like the one in the Spring the best.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Does someone do it w/ you, or what? :banana:


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

what in the world does this stuff have to do with honey containers? :scratch: maybe it is best I do not know.


----------



## Ennui (Jun 6, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Okay, seems fair. How would you describe his use of the term glass and saying it is found all over, like one could find it as commonly as coal or iron ore? Any glass found "in Nature" would resemble useable glass as much as the plastic nature of a substance.


I would argue glass can be found is most regions of the world and that is naturally occurring where extreme heat meets sand (or any silicate composite). I wouldn't call it common since it doesn't occur frequently and is not long enduring in most cases (water, wind, etc would break it down in the course of a decade or so). 

I've also seen a couple pieces of glass formed by lightning strikes, heck you can google search for it these days. It's quite cool looking, but there is so much sand unmelted sand and other impurities embedded in it, it often looks far more like concrete than glass.


----------



## CajunBee (May 15, 2013)

mathesonequip said:


> what in the world does this stuff have to do with honey containers? :scratch: maybe it is best I do not know.


Yeah, where's the moderator when you need them?


----------

